# My Jet 1236 PS



## ProMetalShop (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Guys
this is my Jet 1236PS, that I've had for quite some time. I works great, but I have small issues with it. 












anyways, years ago, I had a problem where it blew some capacitors. So I called a local electrical shop and took the motor and switch to them. He said the motor looked fine, but I needed a new switch, and of course some new capacitors. So, I couldn't find a factory switch for it so I purchaced a good switch and had to mount it on the chip tray. Now fast forward a year ago I blew a few capacitors and took it to another company to check things out and they found nothing. Well a friend was by and best he figured is it is this little aluminum disc that kicks the motor into a owed speed till the catches up to speed. Now I may be explaining it wrong, but as we all know factory parts for these are very hard to come by, and I would like to fix this motor or get a good replacement and really would like to put the switch back to factory. Now no real rush, because it runs ok ( 98% ) of the time.


----------



## sdunt (Feb 10, 2015)

Just my $.02 I don't have one of these, but from what I see in the pictures the motor drives teh lathe by V belt.. Which to me means you can use any motor, that is similar physical size, and speed.  Since you have a lathe, you can either bore out stock pulleys to fit the new motor, or make bushing for the old one.. 

You can also use wood, corian or 1/4 aluminum plate to handle differences in mounting holes between the new motor and old.  Or go really old school and place a new motor on the wall, or the bench and use a much, much longer belt.. 

I've no clue what HP rating that motor would be, but I use a VFD on my milling machine's 3 phase  1 1/2 HP motor and man is that SWEET.. I blogged the setup here: http://monarch14.blogspot.com/2014/03/3-phase-power-in-home-shop.html  because the manuals are not real clear.


----------



## rbertalotto (Feb 10, 2015)

I have the exact same lathe and converted it to DC variable speed drive.

Article about it here:

http://rvbprecision.com/garage-entertainment/metal-lathe-dc-motor-conversion-jet-12-x-36-bd.html


----------



## ProMetalShop (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks Guys, those are both excellent ideas. And variable drive sounds awesome. I have that setup on my power hammer and my rotary machine, and never gave it a thought.


----------



## john11139 (Feb 27, 2015)

Have you had the chuck off?  How did you get it loose?  I have a 1236py and cant get the chuck loose.  I don't want to brake any thing.


----------

